

Required Reading (for pythonistas) - niels
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2010/nov/17/required-reading/

======
andrewcooke
What's Pro Python like? <http://propython.com/> The online preview stops just
short of showing whether the contents are actually useful.

~~~
niels
Here is a review:
[http://www.ics.heacademy.ac.uk/publications/book_reviews/ful...](http://www.ics.heacademy.ac.uk/publications/book_reviews/full_review.php?id=653)

~~~
andrewcooke
thanks. not exactly positive :(

------
switch007
Pylon's unit testing guidelines was a very insightful read. Thanks!

~~~
niels
I thought so too.

